# Be Afraid.... Seagate releasing 750gb drives



## Rombaldi (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.seagate.com/cda/products/discsales/marketing/detail/0,1081,745,00.html?www.dailytech.com

Barracuda 7200.10

Model Number:ST3750640A
Capacity:750 GB
Speed:7200 rpm
Seek time:N/A ms avg
Interface:Ultra ATA/100

With up to 750GB of pure digital storage in a single drive, the Barracuda 7200.10 is the largest, most reliable disc drive around. New perpendicular recording technology supports vertically stored data bits, enabling increased areal density and dependability for workstations and performance PCs.

-=--------

1.5TB in your HDTivo anyone???


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Rombaldi said:


> With up to 750GB of pure digital storage in a single drive, the Barracuda 7200.10 is the largest, most reliable disc drive around.


I love how they can call it the "most reliable disc drive around" when it has not even been released yet!!!


----------



## af250xxl (Jan 24, 2006)

It's won't be long before the 1TB(yes, 1000GB) hard drive becomes available.
My guess is 5 to 10 months....


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

But it only affects most Tivo users down the road. Currently, the 500 G drives are not quite the bargain that smaller drives are, speaking from the point of potential upgrades. The best balance of cost per GB and size is probably the 400 GB drive (+53 HD hours). You can get about 65 out of a 500, but you pay an extra $150 to get there.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The 750GB Seagtae drives uses perpendicular recording technology, the same that is used on the new iPod drives. The current 500GB drives aren't using this.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

I anticipate a round of most people saying "who the heck can possibly use that much disk space", completely missing the point. The point, for me anyway, is that the continual introduction of higher capacity (and/or smaller) drives drives down the prices of every other drive. So, when 500GB drives become affordable, HD DVRs get a enough storage to be really useful. I look forward to my buying a HD-DVR in 2008 that has 1-2 TB of storage and only costs $300-500.

When 2.5" 100GB drives become essentially $10 for manufacturers, everyone can have a portable music player with enough storage to contain all your music at a high encoding rate.

The other reality is that massive yet affordable hard drives start opening up the possibility of new applications. When the cable company can buy petabytes of storage for $10,000, the "every program broadcast" head-end DVR becomes a possibility.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

TyroneShoes said:


> But it only affects most Tivo users down the road. Currently, the 500 G drives are not quite the bargain that smaller drives are, speaking from the point of potential upgrades. The best balance of cost per GB and size is probably the 400 GB drive (+53 HD hours). You can get about 65 out of a 500, but you pay an extra $150 to get there.


Regardless, I doubt there will be a Parallel ATA version of the 750 GB drive.


----------



## cowart (Dec 11, 2003)

Rombaldi said:


> 1.5TB in your HDTivo anyone???


Has anyone ever investigated connecting a RAID to an HDTivo?


----------



## brianhos (Apr 12, 2004)

The segate website says there with be a pata and sata version available.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Adam1115 said:


> Regardless, I doubt there will be a Parallel ATA version of the 750 GB drive.


Does the OP state: Interface:Ultra ATA/100

?


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow, imagine how slow the HR10 would run if you added one of these as a second drive?


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

cowart said:


> Has anyone ever investigated connecting a RAID to an HDTivo?


no, since the OS cannot support raid.

it's not the drives that are slow, it is the OS.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Dssturbo1 said:


> no, since the OS cannot support raid.


Well you could if you had a hardware RAID box that made the array appear to the TiVo as a single disk.

But as you pointed out, that isn't a big advantage, because it isn't the disk access that slows the TiVo down.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Does the OP state: Interface:Ultra ATA/100
> 
> ?


from the seagate website:
Model Number:ST3750640A
Capacity:750 GB
Speed:7200 rpm
Seek time:N/A ms avg
Interface:Ultra ATA/100


----------



## dhines (Aug 15, 2003)

Lee L said:


> Wow, imagine how slow the HR10 would run if you added one of these as a second drive?


my thoughts exactly . . .


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

cowart said:


> Has anyone ever investigated connecting a RAID to an HDTivo?


Yes: link.


----------



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> The 750GB Seagtae drives uses perpendicular recording technology, the same that is used on the new iPod drives. The current 500GB drives aren't using this.


Using the perpendicular recording technology will it still fit in my TIVO box? Also will I need a new bracket in my TIVO to mount the drive perpendicular rather than the current longitidinal orientation that it is now?


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

trausch said:


> Using the perpendicular recording technology will it still fit in my TIVO box? Also will I need a new bracket in my TIVO to mount the drive perpendicular rather than the current longitidinal orientation that it is now?


You ninny. Just stand the TiVo on its side.


----------



## thegeek (Dec 16, 2002)

rminsk said:


> I love how they can call it the "most reliable disc drive around" when it has not even been released yet!!!


Right, and hence none of them have failed yet.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

I can see it now.

(2) 750 GB drives in the tivo.

Wowwie wow wow..


----------



## JohnTivo (Dec 2, 2002)

Has anyone tried one of these in the HR10 yet?

I'm considering it. The only concern I have is the installation process. Does the process still involve adding a second drive, copying both "old" drives to the new larger drive, and then expanding the new larger drive?


----------



## Synthohol (Jul 14, 2003)

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/research/recording_head/pr/PerpendicularAnimation.html

get perpandicular


----------



## rcobourn (Nov 10, 2004)

Weaknees has some of these availabe now for TiVo upgrades. ...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I wish they had these two years ago when I got my HDTiVos.


----------

